# Drug Test ??



## 10R (Mar 17, 2011)

Can being on clomid and nolvadex fail a drug test for a job ?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 17, 2011)

No it will not.  No worries


----------



## ATyler (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow


----------



## wowwow (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol, dude your silly. Are you applying to be an Olympic gold medalist ? They say there are no stupid questions only stupid answers, so here is your stupid answer~ how the fuck did you get the job in the first place, lmao.


----------



## boss (Mar 17, 2011)

wowwow alot of jobs take drugs tests. pretty dumb comment man


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 18, 2011)

what a dick... negged


----------



## cutright (Mar 18, 2011)

I 2nd that....no worries about ur test bro


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 18, 2011)

They only test for drugs like weed.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 18, 2011)

the last time i got tested was when i did work for a fork lifting company years ago. and yes they only test for pot.


----------



## tgarza (Mar 18, 2011)

Most employers only test for narcotics and/or benzos



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GMO (Mar 18, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> what a dick... negged




+1

or would it be

-1?


----------



## 10R (Mar 18, 2011)

wowwow said:


> Lol, dude your silly. Are you applying to be an Olympic gold medalist ? They say there are no stupid questions only stupid answers, so here is your stupid answer~ how the fuck did you get the job in the first place, lmao.



thanks for your input dipshit


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

They normally have a 5-10 panel test. 

THC, Opiates, Meth, PCP, Cocaine, Benzos...etc

Not just Pot. If you're really worried about it get some synthetic piss and tape it to your leg.


----------



## Hell (Mar 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> They normally have a 5-10 panel test.
> 
> THC, Opiates, Meth, PCP, Cocaine, Benzos...etc
> 
> Not just Pot. If you're really worried about it get some synthetic piss and tape it to your leg.



Exactly


----------

